
Why I no longer use TypeScript with React and why you shouldn’t either - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/why-i-no-longer-use-typescript-with-react-and-why-you-shouldnt-either-e744d27452b4
======
tekkk
Really? The title luckily isn't as click-baity as this: " _Why I no longer use
TypeScript with React and why you might want to switch too_ "

But I haven't noticed any big differences in compilation times between JS and
TS. Maybe the initial load is bit slower with TS. I find the arguments for
switching to JS + JSDoc lacking at best and they are not winning me over to
even consider a switch.

------
matchbok
JSDoc != Typescript type checking features.

Not by a long shot.

